# Moving to Japan with wife - Tips/advice/stories/



## MatthewQueree

Hi first time posting, but read the forum often.

My wife (Japanese National) and I (British National) have decided to try life in her home city of Tokyo after living together in the UK for the pass 14 months. We have been together for 3 years, first long distance and finally marrying and moving in together.

I have decided to see out the remaining time at work (Company/Trust Administrator) until May 2011 and plan to move next year, my wife however wishes to go over in March 2011 to get settled and find work.

I plan to take a a year off to study Japanese on a 5 day week course for 38 weeks. (working part time when possible).

Having discussed our plans with the embassy of Japan in London it appears I shouldn't face many issues with obtaining a spouse Visa, on a 1-2year renewal basis, due to fact i have family in law and sufficient funds to support myself.

My wife is 9 years my senior, I am 23 and my wife is 32. I can speak basic level of Japanese and read hiragana for the most part

With everyone here having different experiences of immigration, settling, life and work in Japan I would be interested in any help, tips, encouragement or warnings you could provide, no matter how big or small.

Also if anyone would wish to strike up a friendship during the next year it would be very much appreciated

Thanks

Matt


----------



## pasturesnew

MatthewQueree said:


> Hi first time posting, but read the forum often.
> 
> My wife (Japanese National) and I (British National) have decided to try life in her home city of Tokyo after living together in the UK for the pass 14 months. We have been together for 3 years, first long distance and finally marrying and moving in together.
> 
> I have decided to see out the remaining time at work (Company/Trust Administrator) until May 2011 and plan to move next year, my wife however wishes to go over in March 2011 to get settled and find work.
> 
> I plan to take a a year off to study Japanese on a 5 day week course for 38 weeks. (working part time when possible).
> 
> Having discussed our plans with the embassy of Japan in London it appears I shouldn't face many issues with obtaining a spouse Visa, on a 1-2year renewal basis, due to fact i have family in law and sufficient funds to support myself.
> 
> My wife is 9 years my senior, I am 23 and my wife is 32. I can speak basic level of Japanese and read hiragana for the most part
> 
> With everyone here having different experiences of immigration, settling, life and work in Japan I would be interested in any help, tips, encouragement or warnings you could provide, no matter how big or small.
> 
> Also if anyone would wish to strike up a friendship during the next year it would be very much appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, 
Similar boat to you - Moving from the UK to Tokyo later this year - with my J wife and little one - Ive managed to secure a local hire position with my existing Employer - very fortunate really......
Easiest and most timely route in to work legally is for sure obtaining a Spouse Visa though having said that a number of Employers will probably prefer to take you on a work Visa as their argument is that your wife can divorce you the next day in Japan !. I understand however that Recruiters will still put you near the top of the list for assignments as you have more reason to stay on in the Country..
Im in IT myself and have found that in terms of Employment unless your pretty fluent in Japanese your best sticking with applying to non Japanese Companies. 
Robert Walters is a big hitter in the region and supplies alot of the Investment Banks. I work for a European Investment Bank myself.
Keep in touch


----------



## MatthewQueree

pasturesnew said:


> Hi Matt,
> Similar boat to you - Moving from the UK to Tokyo later this year - with my J wife and little one - Ive managed to secure a local hire position with my existing Employer - very fortunate really......
> Easiest and most timely route in to work legally is for sure obtaining a Spouse Visa though having said that a number of Employers will probably prefer to take you on a work Visa as their argument is that your wife can divorce you the next day in Japan !. I understand however that Recruiters will still put you near the top of the list for assignments as you have more reason to stay on in the Country..
> Im in IT myself and have found that in terms of Employment unless your pretty fluent in Japanese your best sticking with applying to non Japanese Companies.
> Robert Walters is a big hitter in the region and supplies alot of the Investment Banks. I work for a European Investment Bank myself.
> Keep in touch


Hi Pasturesnew, thanks for the post it was very insightful and congratulations on your job.

I shall keep you updated on my progress, in the mean time if you have any other advice you experience whilst moving or settling Japan please let me know as all information would be appreciated, especially from someone in a similar circumstance.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## pasturesnew

MatthewQueree said:


> Hi Pasturesnew, thanks for the post it was very insightful and congratulations on your job.
> 
> I shall keep you updated on my progress, in the mean time if you have any other advice you experience whilst moving or settling Japan please let me know as all information would be appreciated, especially from someone in a similar circumstance.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


will do Matt

rgds
Andy


----------



## joestone

pasturesnew said:


> Hi Matt,
> Similar boat to you - Moving from the UK to Tokyo later this year - with my J wife and little one - Ive managed to secure a local hire position with my existing Employer - very fortunate really......
> Easiest and most timely route in to work legally is for sure obtaining a Spouse Visa though having said that a number of Employers will probably prefer to take you on a work Visa as their argument is that your wife can divorce you the next day in Japan !. I understand however that Recruiters will still put you near the top of the list for assignments as you have more reason to stay on in the Country..
> Im in IT myself and have found that in terms of Employment unless your pretty fluent in Japanese your best sticking with applying to non Japanese Companies.
> Robert Walters is a big hitter in the region and supplies alot of the Investment Banks. I work for a European Investment Bank myself.
> Keep in touch



if you don't mind being friends with an old sod (38) then give us a bell when you get to Tokyo.

I'm an ex-West country lad, married to a j-woman with 3 kids, been in Tokyo since 2006, Japan since 1996!:eyebrows:


----------



## pasturesnew

joestone said:


> if you don't mind being friends with an old sod (38) then give us a bell when you get to Tokyo.
> 
> I'm an ex-West country lad, married to a j-woman with 3 kids, been in Tokyo since 2006, Japan since 1996!:eyebrows:



Hey Joe, sure , Im older than u btw but not by much - lol...
just waiting to see if my firm are happy for me to come in on a spouse visa else I have lots of paperwork to do..., coming in part ex-pat so all in all not a bad deal, what line of work you in ?


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Early Retirement*



MatthewQueree said:


> Hi first time posting, but read the forum often.
> 
> My wife (Japanese National) and I (British National) have decided to try life in her home city of Tokyo after living together in the UK for the pass 14 months. We have been together for 3 years, first long distance and finally marrying and moving in together.
> 
> I have decided to see out the remaining time at work (Company/Trust Administrator) until May 2011 and plan to move next year, my wife however wishes to go over in March 2011 to get settled and find work.
> 
> I plan to take a a year off to study Japanese on a 5 day week course for 38 weeks. (working part time when possible).
> 
> Having discussed our plans with the embassy of Japan in London it appears I shouldn't face many issues with obtaining a spouse Visa, on a 1-2year renewal basis, due to fact i have family in law and sufficient funds to support myself.
> 
> My wife is 9 years my senior, I am 23 and my wife is 32. I can speak basic level of Japanese and read hiragana for the most part
> 
> With everyone here having different experiences of immigration, settling, life and work in Japan I would be interested in any help, tips, encouragement or warnings you could provide, no matter how big or small.
> 
> Also if anyone would wish to strike up a friendship during the next year it would be very much appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

I'm retired and living over in the Philippines and have been here over seven years. Sounds like you have everything covered and just waiting for time to move.

Only thing I can see is that at your young age you may get board if not working full time. I took an early retirement to move here and now at 58 years old feel board at times as I'm still too young to want to just sit around.
But as long as you have a hobby or something interesting to pass the time you should do just fine.


Gene...


----------



## joestone

pasturesnew said:


> Hey Joe, sure , Im older than u btw but not by much - lol...
> just waiting to see if my firm are happy for me to come in on a spouse visa else I have lots of paperwork to do..., coming in part ex-pat so all in all not a bad deal, what line of work you in ?



Pleased to meet you mate. Actually, I prefer hanging out with people older than myself (even if it's onlya few months) so I can preserve the illusion I'm still youngish!

Regards your visa situ, fwiw I spent my first 2 years on a work visa and then I've been on a spouse visa since 1998, and gone through seven employers in that time, none of them have ever said what you described. If you genuinely think divorce is a possibility though, may be safer to get a work visa:confused2:
Congrats on the expat deal - will they pay for international school fees for your kid/ rent allowance etc?

I'm now working for a large Japanese trading company in their oil and gas division. Its the best job I've ever had in terms of money, variety of work and responsibility. Just got to try and hold on to it though - not easy in these uncertain times:juggle:


----------



## larabell

joestone said:


> Regards your visa situ, fwiw I spent my first 2 years on a work visa and then I've been on a spouse visa since 1998, and gone through seven employers in that time, none of them have ever said what you described.


The 1st time I lived in Japan I changed jobs while I was on a spousal visa and there was no problem. All they cared about was that I had a visa to legally work in Japan. Actually, I'd imagine employers would prefer candidates who have a spousal visa because they're more likely to stick around, having established roots in the community. Also because with a spousal visa, the employer doesn't have to do anything at all (most other kinds of working visas require at least some paperwork from your potential employer).

Also, your wife cannot divorce you "the next day" in Japan. There are only two ways to get divorced here -- by coming to some kind of agreement and both signing the proper form or via a lengthy court procedure (by lengthy I'm talking *years*). If you don't sign the paper, there's no divorce. No divorce means you don't lose your visa. If I had the option to obtain a spousal visa, I'd consider that the best option by far.


----------



## johnasan

Hi All, Been doing lots of research on relocating to Japan mid November, wonder if anybody can give me any advice on Amami? It my intention to Open a Scuba Diving Shop there, my wife is Japanese and we are both Diving Instructors having owned a dive shop in Malta, I have read that there is only 100 gajins living in Amami around 50 Japanese dive shops...any advice or if anyone is living there it would be great to hear from you - thanks


----------



## pasturesnew

johnasan said:


> Hi All, Been doing lots of research on relocating to Japan mid November, wonder if anybody can give me any advice on Amami? It my intention to Open a Scuba Diving Shop there, my wife is Japanese and we are both Diving Instructors having owned a dive shop in Malta, I have read that there is only 100 gajins living in Amami around 50 Japanese dive shops...any advice or if anyone is living there it would be great to hear from you - thanks


hey good to meet you !, this site is great !, Ive managed to secure a job in Tokyo thru existing Employer BUT my love is Diving, Ive done the whole BSAC thing, actually met my Japanese wife on a dive boat in the Maldives - ahhh how romantic !!!. All being well with my Visa App and offloading of work this end will be in Tokyo Oct/Nov - keep in touch, perhaps I too can dump the corporate world for something I really want to do !. 
btw I did my initial quals on Gozo at Calypso Diving, I think George is still the owner - great guy !..

Small world or what - keep in touch !!!. 


regards


----------



## johnasan

pasturesnew said:


> hey good to meet you !, this site is great !, Ive managed to secure a job in Tokyo thru existing Employer BUT my love is Diving, Ive done the whole BSAC thing, actually met my Japanese wife on a dive boat in the Maldives - ahhh how romantic !!!. All being well with my Visa App and offloading of work this end will be in Tokyo Oct/Nov - keep in touch, perhaps I too can dump the corporate world for something I really want to do !.
> btw I did my initial quals on Gozo at Calypso Diving, I think George is still the owner - great guy !..
> 
> Small world or what - keep in touch !!!.
> 
> 
> regards


What a lovely place to meet on a dive boat in the Maldives, was there a Japanese Instructor on the boat called Noriko? I have met George at the PADI forums that he attended in Malta, good diving in Gozo and really enjoyed diving at the bule hole and Inland sea plus the xlendi wreck - We should be in Tokyo (Urayasu) end Nov as we have a few meetings with tour operators and a couple of diving schools hopefully to get some package deals for divers to Amami, so much info on Amami in Japanese on the net, but not so much in English from what I make out it's coral etc is in mint condition, just have to put up with the typhoons...lol , I have put a dive site together(not completed) not sure if we can post links here but put scubajapan in the address bar and you should get there if you want to have a preview, whereabouts in the UK are you? I am in Leicester - lane:lane:cheers! lane:


----------



## pasturesnew

johnasan said:


> What a lovely place to meet on a dive boat in the Maldives, was there a Japanese Instructor on the boat called Noriko? I have met George at the PADI forums that he attended in Malta, good diving in Gozo and really enjoyed diving at the bule hole and Inland sea plus the xlendi wreck - We should be in Tokyo (Urayasu) end Nov as we have a few meetings with tour operators and a couple of diving schools hopefully to get some package deals for divers to Amami, so much info on Amami in Japanese on the net, but not so much in English from what I make out it's coral etc is in mint condition, just have to put up with the typhoons...lol , I have put a dive site together(not completed) not sure if we can post links here but put scubajapan in the address bar and you should get there if you want to have a preview, whereabouts in the UK are you? I am in Leicester - lane:lane:cheers! lane:


yep remember the blue hole - great dive !. 
met the wife on mirufenfushi way back, Im bsac trained but the dive school on Miru at the time was PADI and run by a bunch of Swedish, good bunch but I didnt like the 30m restrictions & tables, thank the lord for computers !, us BSAC divers like to go deep and squeeze every ounce out of the tank right - lol !. Did a couple of trips out to Bandos, loads of Japanese out diving, mostly with camera's !. I think its a pretty competitive market in Japan for Diving, you might want to touch base with the dive shops in and around Yokohama, a few are American run - catering for the Military there...
Im around 30 mins south of Heathrow...in Hampshire...
I will be working in Tokyo centre but may just settle in Yokohama area - all depends on Schools for the little guy...
Later - painting to do whilst the wife and son are in Japan.., still out for a beer with a friend later....


----------

